# Need help!!



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you live at home? I finished my A levels and live at home with my parents and work on the camp we're on to earn money to keep the horse, or you could put that in to savings. You could see if you could get some local stables work, and if not, even working in tesco's is better than nothing


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Do you live at home? I finished my A levels and live at home with my parents and work on the camp we're on to earn money to keep the horse, or you could put that in to savings. You could see if you could get some local stables work, and if not, even working in tesco's is better than nothing


Yes, well, I live with my nan because for reasons I won't go into my stupid woman who calls herself my mum kicked me out :shock: I have a little bit of money saved but I really don't want to go into that any time soon. I have emailed various stables around here but haven't got anything back yet (I did only do that this week). So scared about leaving college!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't be  You have a roof over your head, and finding a job means you can pay rent to your nan and start being responsible for your own money, the first few months you probably won't save anything xD But after that, if you really want it, you'll be able to save money to do your BHS levels...when you have them, you have a bette chance of getting a better job in the UK or abroad within the equine community.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Don't be  You have a roof over your head, and finding a job means you can pay rent to your nan and start being responsible for your own money, the first few months you probably won't save anything xD But after that, if you really want it, you'll be able to save money to do your BHS levels...when you have them, you have a bette chance of getting a better job in the UK or abroad within the equine community.


Yeah I hate not paying her rent, I feel like a sponge! So you think taking the BHS certificates would be the best option?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

ANY qualification in the horse world is good, but BHS is noted nationwide. I'm a Brit living in Germany and you wouldn't believe the amount of German friends who asked me if I was BHS trained!! Even they know about it ;D

Its alright saying yes I've owned horses and ridden all my life, but until you have that piece of paper to say this is what I've done, how far I've achieved and how much effort I am willing to put in, they're unlikely to pay you as well as someone else.

When I was looking at horse jobs over here, they were looking for English speakers with quals, to groom/au pair in some cases. The higher your level, the more you get paid. And experience. Be prepared to do some hard graft, even if you don't get paid for working at a stables in your free time, it'll give you experience, and if there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> ANY qualification in the horse world is good, but BHS is noted nationwide. I'm a Brit living in Germany and you wouldn't believe the amount of German friends who asked me if I was BHS trained!! Even they know about it ;D
> 
> Its alright saying yes I've owned horses and ridden all my life, but until you have that piece of paper to say this is what I've done, how far I've achieved and how much effort I am willing to put in, they're unlikely to pay you as well as someone else.
> 
> When I was looking at horse jobs over here, they were looking for English speakers with quals, to groom/au pair in some cases. The higher your level, the more you get paid. And experience. Be prepared to do some hard graft, even if you don't get paid for working at a stables in your free time, it'll give you experience, and if there is a will there is a way.


Thanks Duffy, helpful as always 

Looks like I have some saving to do then! Like you say, it'll be worth it in the end. I have no issues working for free, as part of my college course we had to do 200 hours of work experience. I don't mind at all


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

No problems my dear 

It is hard work, and you have to work hard and play hard to get where you want so good luck!


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Could someone please explain to me what BHS is?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

British Horse Society 

they have a website http://www.britishhorse.com/


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

you may have figured this out already but I'm kinda in the same boat. I'm 20, going to school for welding because I know you can make bank doing it. I love doing it and hate doing it. I'm from WI, but come July of 2012 I'm moving to WY... you may not have much money but if you plan ahead and find some people out there that can help you out then take it from there. thats what I'm doing aways.. If things dont work out you always will know where home is...


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Have you ever thought about going abroad to work on a yard where they offer food and accommodation (plus pay) in return for work? Like in France or Germany?
I'd love to go do that, if I was single I probably would!!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

ElaineLighten said:


> Have you ever thought about going abroad to work on a yard where they offer food and accommodation (plus pay) in return for work? Like in France or Germany?
> I'd love to go do that, if I was single I probably would!!


I wouldn't advise Germany.
I don't know about France.
It is a VERY difficult market to get in to. Out here, if you're single with no children you pay I think 40% tax on earnings over €400.
Not only that, but GP riders are a dime a dozen, and thats what they look for. Being female also doesn't help, unless the trainer/owner isn't interested in females. 
I know a friend of mine au pairs in France, and she was picked up by a family in Paris- she now has an apartment supplied to her which is bigger than my house, which is fairly roomy. Sometimes it pays off, but do your research first.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

ElaineLighten said:


> Have you ever thought about going abroad to work on a yard where they offer food and accommodation (plus pay) in return for work? Like in France or Germany?
> I'd love to go do that, if I was single I probably would!!


I don't think I could leave my boyfriend!

I have an update anyway guys  I am predicted to finish this college course with D*D*D* :lol: and I now have a place waiting for me at a horse college to study a level 3 extended diploma. The yard I will be doing my practicals at employ most of their students at the end of the course part time. The plan is to save money from this job and maybe try for my bhs exams. 

I'm just happy to get a place studying horses


----------

